

Ask HN: is it possible to innovate in tech without being a tech guy?  - ecaradec

Most people I met that aren't engineers only seem to think features as copycat of other products. I feel that's one of the main reason you should have a tech guy as a founder in your startup : otherwise you're only going to be a follower.<p>To innovate you need to see what's is possible given a set of technology before it exists. Even when I try explain things to (otherwise smart ) people they only seem to grok it when they actually see a prototype.<p>It seems obvious said that way, but I'm only realising this right now.<p>What do you think ?
======
AJR1987
Yes it is. I worked for two ex-bankers who built the world's biggest fine wine
exchange (liv-ex) over the past ten years. That is one of the most novel
approaches I've seen using the network effects biz model!

------
efremjw
innovating is impossible without execution. execution involves many non-tech
components...including hiring the right tech team (read: right guys for the
right job), leading development through organized motivation, and delivering
on the promises of your vision. identify your weaknesses, find partners to
fill those gaps. play to your strengths. carve out time to improve performance
in areas of weakness. if you fail at achieving your vision, it's easier to
walk away knowing you [and your team] gave it your best.

------
dylanhassinger
of course. But the real challenge for non-technical people, is not coming up
with the innovative idea; it's figuring out a way to execute that idea. i.e.
recruiting engineers, funding the development, marketing launch, etc.
Navigating around obstacles is the REAL innovation

